# online fishing tournaments



## BBshot (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool site. Trout tourney through Jan.31. Not sure if i'm going to enter this one because there is not many participants which = (small pay out). Seems like the muti-species has had a lot better turn out. I'm still undecided, but let me know if I might be competing against some of the great local talent around here.Here the link in case ur interested http://www.321fish.com/ams/anglers/home


----------

